# 190 Visa for ANZSCO 225412



## saurabhjain0686 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 225412 in January 2016. 
Skill assessment positive, PTE 78 overall, EOI points 70 for 190 Visa.

The state nomination for this code is open only in SA and that too with special conditions applied( high points requirement 85). The status has not been changed for now close to two years with only one update in points requirement going up from 80 to 85 in Sep 2015.

Does anyone have idea what are my chances to get invitation for 190 visa?

Thanks


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

*Bony*



saurabhjain0686 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 225412 in January 2016.
> Skill assessment positive, PTE 78 overall, EOI points 70 for 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


hi saurabh , 
many 225412 applicants have got there ita in the time frame that you suggest from nsw check out immitracker . hope you have either selected all states in your eoi. dont think SA is going to open the occupation . try stream 2 nsw . all the best .


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 225412 in January 2016.
> Skill assessment positive, PTE 78 overall, EOI points 70 for 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


*Even i am applying for same job code 225412. but yet to clear PTE. can you tell point breakup of your Total 70 points.*


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 225412 in January 2016.
> Skill assessment positive, PTE 78 overall, EOI points 70 for 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


*what is the status of your application now ?*


----------



## saurabhjain0686 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Deeepak,
I have lodged my revised EOI with 80 points last week.....awaiting state invitation


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Hi Deeepak,
> I have lodged my revised EOI with 80 points last week.....awaiting state invitation


*can you tell your points breakup..? *


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

saurabh,
did you selected NSW under stream 2 before coz i too have 70( 65+5) points and am hoping for NSW stream 2.
regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> saurabh,
> did you selected NSW under stream 2 before coz i too have 70( 65+5) points and am hoping for NSW stream 2.
> regards


Hey bont. Did You apply for 225412..?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry... Bony... not Bont..!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Deepak ,
mine is 225411 applied mid april.

My friend with code 225412 with 75 points have already been granted visa 190 by nsw in 90 days with ITA clearance in 14 days of EOI lodge .
he has landed last week in sydney.
also 70 pointers were also cleared for 225412 in jan lot .
regards
Rajesh


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Deepak ,
> mine is 225411 applied mid april.
> 
> My friend with code 225412 with 75 points have already been granted visa 190 by nsw in 90 days with ITA clearance in 14 days of EOI lodge .
> ...


This 75 & 70 means including 5 points of state sponsorship or excluding 5 points they were at 70 and 75.? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> This 75 & 70 means including 5 points of state sponsorship or excluding 5 points they were at 70 and 75.?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


Dear Deepak ,
70 +5 also got 190 EOI invite in march lot . now has been granted visa.
65 + 5 also got 190 EOI invite in jan lot . status not know ( far reference).
hope this helps.
Regards


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Deepak ,
> 70 +5 also got 190 EOI invite in march lot . now has been granted visa.
> 65 + 5 also got 190 EOI invite in jan lot . status not know ( far reference).
> hope this helps.
> Regards


Both 225412 code.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Deepak ,
> 70 +5 also got 190 EOI invite in march lot . now has been granted visa.
> 65 + 5 also got 190 EOI invite in jan lot . status not know ( far reference).
> hope this helps.
> Regards


March lot means.. he/she applied/updated eoi with 70 points in march.2016.? And when he/she got invite.?



I am aware of jan.2016 invited candidates who had 60+5 and 70+5 got invited for nsw stream2 190. For 225412. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> March lot means.. he/she applied/updated eoi with 70 points in march.2016.? And when he/she got invite.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Deepak ,
Sorry correction he got invite on 14 -15 april with 70 +5 = 75 points he applied saturday and got invite wednesday 
9( within 3 days ) same week after that 10 days for ita approval and then 14 may he applied dibp and 29 june got the grant.

hope this helps .
i think stream 2 depends on demand rather than points as it is CSOL based .

what score are you expecting in PTE.
regards


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepak ,
any reason for 225412 invites in jan ?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> deepak ,
> any reason for 225412 invites in jan ?


There is no specific reason though. I just did a bit of homework. On visa issues.. thru immitracker website and got an output showing maximum invites in july..aug... and january. January was at highest. 
And though there are many 225412 guys in this group but i got track of only 2 people. And 3rd.. i just read his updates mentioning his whole process upto grant. He also got invite in jan.2016. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Deepak ,
> Sorry correction he got invite on 14 -15 april with 70 +5 = 75 points he applied saturday and got invite wednesday
> 9( within 3 days ) same week after that 10 days for ita approval and then 14 may he applied dibp and 29 june got the grant.
> 
> ...


As PTE is concerned. I need atleast 65 to become eligible to file eoi. As ryt now i am currently at 50points total. I ultimately need 20 pts from pte. To make my total points to 70. But m not yet successful to score even 65 marks in PTE just bcoz of reading. In other sections i am able to score atleast 73marks. But reading i am getting stucked at 60. So long way to make it 79.    

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> As PTE is concerned. I need atleast 65 to become eligible to file eoi. As ryt now i am currently at 50points total. I ultimately need 20 pts from pte. To make my total points to 70. But m not yet successful to score even 65 marks in PTE just bcoz of reading. In other sections i am able to score atleast 73marks. But reading i am getting stucked at 60. So long way to make it 79.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


Deeepak , 
better is that take coaching from a good institute .
i am also trying for 79 score in pte after august because you never know when they change the points. 
dont know when nsw will open .

Regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Deepak ,
> mine is 225411 applied mid april.
> 
> My friend with code 225412 with 75 points have already been granted visa 190 by nsw in 90 days with ITA clearance in 14 days of EOI lodge .
> ...


*I hope these 2 people arent "medrep" or "jay83" of this group. as even they have got Invitation in Jan 2016 and have shifted sydney recently...*


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

yup definitely not on forum .
regards


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 225412 in January 2016.
> Skill assessment positive, PTE 78 overall, EOI points 70 for 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Saurabh,

Any update with regards to SA nomination.
Also with 80 points wats the status for Stream 2 NSW.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> March lot means.. he/she applied/updated eoi with 70 points in march.2016.? And when he/she got invite.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Deepak,

Are you sure that someone has got through with 60 + 5 score in Jan 16 for 225412 ?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Are you sure that someone has got through with 60 + 5 score in Jan 16 for 225412 ?


*I am reallie sorry for mistake... its 65+5 one guy & 70+5 one guy... *


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hi friends,
there is no news of any nomination from nsw as of now for stream 1 in this year . what do you think when they will invite the stream 2 candidates.

seems a long wait.
regards


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hi ,
can anyone tell why nsw invites Medical sales representatives .
regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> hi ,
> can anyone tell why nsw invites Medical sales representatives .
> regards


*you have applied for 225411. why are you asking for 225412 code invite ?*


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *you have applied for 225411. why are you asking for 225412 code invite ?*


Dear Deepak , 
the question is simple why Mr's are invited by nsw .
i just checked out nsw houses 80 % of the pharma industry headquarters for Australia .
hence MR's are required there.

since my group is 225411 not 12 i just went further to why NSW was inviting Med reps.

regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

N/A


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Dear Deepak ,
> the question is simple why Mr's are invited by nsw .
> i just checked out nsw houses 80 % of the pharma industry headquarters for Australia .
> hence MR's are required there.
> ...


Dear Bony, NSW not only houses 80% of pharma HQ's but also houses that proportion of all the sectors. So its only NSW who have a capacity to accomodate major number of applicants... have patience, You will get your invite soon..😎

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZ225412_Applicant (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've submitted my EOI (for 225412) on 17th Oct 2016 with 70 points, and the 5 points of state sponsorship makes it to 75. 

Any chance of me getting an invite before year end. Also, does NSW have any ceiling on the no. of invitations per year?

Thank you.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

ANZ225412_Applicant said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI (for 225412) on 17th Oct 2016 with 70 points, and the 5 points of state sponsorship makes it to 75.
> 
> ...


Try for 489 SA. You will get that fast. NSW invites are like summer rains. I havent heard anybody gettin invite till date in this year start from 1st july 2016. 
Last year people were invited in Jan.2016.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZ225412_Applicant (Aug 25, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> Try for 489 SA. You will get that fast. NSW invites are like summer rains. I havent heard anybody gettin invite till date in this year start from 1st july 2016.
> Last year people were invited in Jan.2016.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


Doesn't that require 75+5 points and few other conditions?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

ANZ225412_Applicant said:


> Doesn't that require 75+5 points and few other conditions?


489 gives 10 additional points. And ryt now SA is open with 80 points.
So you will fulfill its criteria as 70+10.
.
and only one condition is some amount of finance is to be shown if they ask for. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZ225412_Applicant (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you for the response, I'll probably work on it


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Guysss any update on invites for our ANZSCO Code 225412 ?? if yes, please let us know the points breakup and State (NSW or SA) anybody got invited from. *


----------



## saurabhjain0686 (Jun 27, 2016)

*State Nomination*

Dear All,
I have received my ITA from SA on 21st Sep with 80 points, ITA expires on 20/11/16. I am also waiting for NSW stream 2 invite before filing my Skill select appliaction for SA. 
I seriously doubt NSW will invite for 190 visa under stream 2.

Aside Deepak,
My points breakup is like: 30(Age) + 15(qualification) + 10( Work exp) + 20(English language) + 5(SA state nomination).


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear Saurabh, 

many congratulations for the nomination for SA .

it must also be taken into consideration that 2254 group is having very few ways to enter Australia .

Although it would have been great that you got nsw stream 2 190 invite , but since you applied SAand got it it is still not that bad .Our struggle for job and settling down will be the same and so shall be the salary and other major benefits .

It seems definite that nsw wont start until late nov or dec mid by then you would lose SA opportunity . I suggest you to go by SA Invite as you will get into the country you can move to any other state after 2 years or so . 

SA is although small but cool place to live and small city has its own advantages esp in terms of rents and commuting .
i myself am planning for high points application by trying for superior english ( 10 marks presently).

just go ahead bro and enjoy life .
all the best.

bony
225411 ( 65 +5 = 70 waiting for nsw to open doors )


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *Guysss any update on invites for our ANZSCO Code 225412 ?? if yes, please let us know the points breakup and State (NSW or SA) anybody got invited from. *


Dear Deepak , 
we all are in the same boat waiting for nsw to respond , past data suggest after nov mid we can have some hustle bustle for 2254 group , strongly expecting in jan round as per last year trend.
Only SA invited some with high points.
regards
Bony


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Bony,

Is there any particular reason as to why you are preferring NSW over SA ?



bony said:


> Dear Saurabh,
> 
> many congratulations for the nomination for SA .
> 
> ...


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Congrats Saurabh.......Just wanted to know why do you prefer NSW over SA.......All the best for NSW ITA !



saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my ITA from SA on 21st Sep with 80 points, ITA expires on 20/11/16. I am also waiting for NSW stream 2 invite before filing my Skill select appliaction for SA.
> I seriously doubt NSW will invite for 190 visa under stream 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Bony,
> 
> Is there any particular reason as to why you are preferring NSW over SA ?


hi friend , 
understand two things 
SA needs 80 points for nomination which i donot have as of now hence my only chance is NSW stream 2 .
if you compare NSW to SA it is just as comparing a metro to a non metro .
say mumbai & ahmedabad/ bhopal/pune etc .
metro offers bigger opportunity and fast track career on the other side non metro gives you easy and comfortable life but less opportunities.

you have to choose either of them.

thanks 
bony


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my ITA from SA on 21st Sep with 80 points, ITA expires on 20/11/16. I am also waiting for NSW stream 2 invite before filing my Skill select appliaction for SA.
> I seriously doubt NSW will invite for 190 visa under stream 2.
> 
> ...


*Why "Aside Deepak ?" *


----------



## saurabhjain0686 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Job prospects in Adelaide*

Hi friends, 
As we all are making our moves towards Australian PR, does anybody has idea about current job scenario in Australia, Adelaide in particular? 
Going by the post on various forums and blogs, there is a huge scarcity of jobs in Adelaide and expats are finding it really tough to get interview calls.
Pls share your thoughts on this.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Hi friends,
> As we all are making our moves towards Australian PR, does anybody has idea about current job scenario in Australia, Adelaide in particular?
> Going by the post on various forums and blogs, there is a huge scarcity of jobs in Adelaide and expats are finding it really tough to get interview calls.
> Pls share your thoughts on this.


hello saurabh , 

job market may depend on what profession you are taking assume it to be slow .

mostly it takes 3-4 months for getting a matching job . 
SA is small place but once you get a good job ( say above 80k +) things could be great.

try seek and linkedin that will give you some idea about the kind of position and skills you have and job you may get . go hurry on with your application you may get grant before new year holidays.

regards
Bony


----------



## saurabhjain0686 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear Bony, 
Thanks for your inputs, however I have referred to many posts across various blogs and forums and anonymously everyone is of same thought that job market is very sluggish from last couple of years irrespective of your field. 
Since I don't have any acquaintance in Australia therfore I wanted to have an idea about job prospects there from any of your references.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Bony,

Thanks for your response.

QUOTE=bony;11308114]hi friend , 
understand two things 
SA needs 80 points for nomination which i donot have as of now hence my only chance is NSW stream 2 .
if you compare NSW to SA it is just as comparing a metro to a non metro .
say mumbai & ahmedabad/ bhopal/pune etc .
metro offers bigger opportunity and fast track career on the other side non metro gives you easy and comfortable life but less opportunities.

you have to choose either of them.

thanks 
bony[/QUOTE]


----------



## ANZ225412_Applicant (Aug 25, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my ITA from SA on 21st Sep with 80 points, ITA expires on 20/11/16. I am also waiting for NSW stream 2 invite before filing my Skill select appliaction for SA.
> I seriously doubt NSW will invite for 190 visa under stream 2.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Saurabh and best wishes for the process further on. Wanted to check if you had to show proof of funds for SA application.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear Bony,
> Thanks for your inputs, however I have referred to many posts across various blogs and forums and anonymously everyone is of same thought that job market is very sluggish from last couple of years irrespective of your field.
> Since I don't have any acquaintance in Australia therfore I wanted to have an idea about job prospects there from any of your references.


welcome saurabh , 

job market scence is not so good but most data available is for computer professionals and accountants etc . if we see professionals like engineers and other sales persons maybe the things are different because most of us have specialised sales /field experitise due to experience levels of 8-10 years or may be even more in some cases.

whether you know somebody or not in australia doesn't matter if you have money in ur pocket and most indian are know for unsupportive and demoralising attitude for newcomers . you alone have to battle it out till you get settled there.

thanks and all the best


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> welcome saurabh ,
> 
> job market scence is not so good but most data available is for computer professionals and accountants etc . if we see professionals like engineers and other sales persons maybe the things are different because most of us have specialised sales /field experitise due to experience levels of 8-10 years or may be even more in some cases.
> 
> ...


*you are absolutely right on this...*


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear Bony,
> Thanks for your inputs, however I have referred to many posts across various blogs and forums and anonymously everyone is of same thought that job market is very sluggish from last couple of years irrespective of your field.
> Since I don't have any acquaintance in Australia therefore I wanted to have an idea about job prospects there from any of your references.


*you are with same profile like me. 225412. from this forum 2 people i know who went Aussie around May.2016... i am not updated about one of those and other one got pharma sales job in around 20 days...after couple of interviews... both went to Sydney. unfortunately i am not able to track any 225412 who went SA. one of indian lady who's in SA in Pharma Rep profile (she is there since more than 5 yrs) told me that pharma co.'s there ask local experience which we can take by taking up jobs of sales before entering into pharma sales industry... in a nutshell i can see 2 people in NSW directly getting pharma sales jobs Vs a person in SA had to work in non pharma sales for sometime and then she got job in pharma sales *


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear Bony,
> Thanks for your inputs, however I have referred to many posts across various blogs and forums and anonymously everyone is of same thought that job market is very sluggish from last couple of years irrespective of your field.
> Since I don't have any acquaintance in Australia therfore I wanted to have an idea about job prospects there from any of your references.


*i have searched jobs and applied through seek and linkedin just to know the possibility of getting a positive reply. in seek, i applied to 15 - 20 openings a day. in a month time i got positive replies from 3 - 4 applications. but their condition was to have a candidate there in australia. so i can say there is a possibility of getting a reply from such websites. cracking interview purely depend on how we will perform in that interview. sydney will have lot of opportunities but for us 225412 recent invite i saw was of a candidate with total 85 points (including state nomination 5 points) point breakup was: Age=30, Edu=15, English=20, Experience=10, Spouse=5. they got invited for SA as well as NSW stream 2. rest people are waiting with 70+5 points in EOI pool for NSW invite. *


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Great to see finally a page! dedicated to 225412


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

deepakvekaria said:


> 489 gives 10 additional points. And ryt now SA is open with 80 points.
> So you will fulfill its criteria as 70+10.
> .
> and only one condition is some amount of finance is to be shown if they ask for.
> ...


No Deepak
SA doesn't ask for your finances while granting nomination!


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> No Deepak
> SA doesn't ask for your finances while granting nomination!


all the best yogi just get there soon and help those in waiting .
bony


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Deepak,

That's motivating indeed !

Is the person with 85 points there on this forum. If not can you share some more details ......I mean there timeline and wats the status now .Have they got a visa grant ?








deepakvekaria said:


> *i have searched jobs and applied through seek and linkedin just to know the possibility of getting a positive reply. in seek, i applied to 15 - 20 openings a day. in a month time i got positive replies from 3 - 4 applications. but their condition was to have a candidate there in australia. so i can say there is a possibility of getting a reply from such websites. cracking interview purely depend on how we will perform in that interview. sydney will have lot of opportunities but for us 225412 recent invite i saw was of a candidate with total 85 points (including state nomination 5 points) point breakup was: Age=30, Edu=15, English=20, Experience=10, Spouse=5. they got invited for SA as well as NSW stream 2. rest people are waiting with 70+5 points in EOI pool for NSW invite. *


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> That's motivating indeed !
> 
> Is the person with 85 points there on this forum. If not can you share some more details ......I mean there timeline and wats the status now .Have they got a visa grant ?


*he is not there in this group. firstly he was applying through his wife (Accountant Profile) since Dec.14. but she wasnt able to achieve her desired score. so husband (Pharma Sales Rep) applied through his profile 225412. till Oct.22.2016 he had 65+ score in PTE making him stand in EOI pool with 70+5 points. on his PTE attempt recently, he scored 79 on 22nd oct. 2016. making his total points as 80+5. 
his timeline is
EOI update = 22nd OCt.2016 (80+5 pts)
SA invite 190 = 24th Oct.2016
NSW invite 190 = 26th Oct.2016

Game Over.!!!! i mean now there is nothing left for us to know more about that case.*


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> *he is not there in this group. firstly he was applying through his wife (Accountant Profile) since Dec.14. but she wasnt able to achieve her desired score. so husband (Pharma Sales Rep) applied through his profile 225412. till Oct.22.2016 he had 65+ score in PTE making him stand in EOI pool with 70+5 points. on his PTE attempt recently, he scored 79 on 22nd oct. 2016. making his total points as 80+5.
> his timeline is
> EOI update = 22nd OCt.2016 (80+5 pts)
> SA invite 190 = 24th Oct.2016
> ...


hi deepak ,
did you mean he got nsw 190 inviite for stream 2 on 26 oct for that person?
please tell as this means stream 2 already begun for the season.
regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> hi deepak ,
> did you mean he got nsw 190 inviite for stream 2 on 26 oct for that person?
> please tell as this means stream 2 already begun for the season.
> regards


Bro. I have clearly mentioned above then why this repeated question.??
I have written clearly... they have got invitation from SA for 190 on 24th Oct. And from NSW for 190 on 26th Oct... now there is nothing more left to discuss on it brother... get 80+5 to instantly get an invite. Timelines of invitation like 6 weeks or 8 weeks is just a fake perception in everybodys mind. Its clear on above case that if you have high points you can get invite within a day.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> Bro. I have clearly mentioned above then why this repeated question.??
> I have written clearly... they have got invitation from SA for 190 on 24th Oct. And from NSW for 190 on 26th Oct... now there is nothing more left to discuss on it brother... get 80+5 to instantly get an invite. Timelines of invitation like 6 weeks or 8 weeks is just a fake perception in everybodys mind. Its clear on above case that if you have high points you can get invite within a day.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


Deepak ,
i was just confirming . 85 pointers do get invite quickly regardless of there occupation .

it is not possible to get 85 points for everyone getting 20 points for english may not be that easy for all.
have you got the score / tried pte .
regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> Deepak ,
> i was just confirming . 85 pointers do get invite quickly regardless of there occupation .
> 
> it is not possible to get 85 points for everyone getting 20 points for english may not be that easy for all.
> ...


No hard feelings. I know i was rude in reply and i am sorry for that. 
And yes 85 points is not easy but still its achievable. 
Age 30 pts
Edu 15 pts
PTE 20 pts
Exp 10 pts
Spouse 5 pts
Easily makes 80 points total.
.
.
Regarding my case. I am still stuck at total 50 pts. Yet to cross 79 in PTE to add 20 points to make total 70. And only have the route of 489 TA visa of SA. Coz in eoi pool there are many people waiting with 70+5.. for NSW. 
Means no surity of its invite. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lifehell (Oct 7, 2016)

*PR australia*

hi
I got 7 each in ielts , with 9 years of continuous experience in General insurance industry in India, I am single , Graduate ,and 33 years of age . Any chances of PR in Australia 

Pls guide 

Rgds
Life hell


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> No hard feelings. I know i was rude in reply and i am sorry for that.
> And yes 85 points is not easy but still its achievable.
> Age 30 pts
> Edu 15 pts
> ...


dear deepak , 
i also waiting with 65 + 5 = 70 points for stream 2 . 
lets see mid dec hopes begin.
last year 70 pointers got through in nsw 

regards
bony


----------



## Pinkfairy26 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey all.... how and where do we select nsw stream 2 in eoi? Coz I didn't see it anywhere... I hope I didn't miss it :0


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

bony said:


> dear deepak ,
> i also waiting with 65 + 5 = 70 points for stream 2 .
> lets see mid dec hopes begin.
> last year 70 pointers got through in nsw
> ...


Dont Forecast on basis of past bro. Because very less invites were sent in past years. Try increasing your points by giving PTE again aiming 79 score. Thts the only way. I dont know your points breakup. If you can, share here.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Pinkfairy26 said:


> Hey all.... how and where do we select nsw stream 2 in eoi? Coz I didn't see it anywhere... I hope I didn't miss it :0


There is nothing called stream 2 in eoi application. Its only one Application where you have a choice of selecting any one state (nsw or sa) or all states.
Be clear on stream 1 and stream 2. Stream 1 is SNOL of nsw. And stream 2 means all CSOL occupations which are not in SNOL of nsw.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkfairy26 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply deepakvekaria.

225412 is in the csol list hence its stream 2 ya? Do we need to indicate anywhere that we're applying for stream 2?

Sorry for the noob question 

I have submitted my EOI...so now it's a waiting game to receive an invite from nsw correct? And until then we do not need to submit anything to nsw?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Pinkfairy26 said:


> Thanks for your reply deepakvekaria.
> 
> 225412 is in the csol list hence its stream 2 ya? Do we need to indicate anywhere that we're applying for stream 2?
> 
> ...


yes " waiting " is the only game to be played for NSW stream 2


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> yes " waiting " is the only game to be played for NSW stream 2


*what a coincidence... you guys are waiting for NSW invite... and i am waiting for 79 in PTE :-(*


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

deepakvekaria said:


> *what a coincidence... you guys are waiting for NSW invite... and i am waiting for 79 in PTE :-(*




Don't worry Deepak
Your self confidence, hard work and self belief will take you there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

bony said:


> all the best yogi just get there soon and help those in waiting .
> bony


sure BONY!


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Any progress of application procedure of 225412 candidates ?? *


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> hmmm.. [/COLOR][/B]


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my ITA from SA on 21st Sep with 80 points, ITA expires on 20/11/16. I am also waiting for NSW stream 2 invite before filing my Skill select appliaction for SA.
> I seriously doubt NSW will invite for 190 visa under stream 2.
> 
> ...


*Did you get NSW invite or you went ahead with SA ? as your ITA expiry was 20-11-2016...*


----------



## saurabhjain0686 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear Deepak,
I have lodged my application for 190 Visa on 8th Nov for SA. PCC and Medicals are uploaded now waiting for CO contact.
Wish to get an invite from NSW but couldn't take a chance to expire my ITA from SA.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear Deepak,
> I have lodged my application for 190 Visa on 8th Nov for SA. PCC and Medicals are uploaded now waiting for CO contact.
> Wish to get an invite from NSW but couldn't take a chance to expire my ITA from SA.


You are right... not to take risk of ITA to let expire as we never know about future as 225412 is already in CSOL.. and very less invites. I have seen only one case who got nominated for NSW as well as SA for PR 190. They had total of 85 points which is too high.
Rest people are getting SA invite for 190 as well as 489 provided they total it to 80 points...    

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

saurabhjain0686 said:


> Dear Deepak,
> I have lodged my application for 190 Visa on 8th Nov for SA. PCC and Medicals are uploaded now waiting for CO contact.
> Wish to get an invite from NSW but couldn't take a chance to expire my ITA from SA.




Hi Saurabh 
Plz share your points breakup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Guys
I am thinking of making a Whatsaap group for people with code 225412
If you think it's a good idea 
Please drop your number in my inbox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

@deepqkvekaria , really? If you have 80 points total you can apply for 489 qnd 190 in SA?

I have 70 now, so i will create eoi with 489 so that i will be granted 10 additionql points?


----------



## balvindersingh (Dec 10, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> I am thinking of making a Whatsaap group for people with code 225412
> If you think it's a good idea
> Please drop your number in my inbox
> ...


Hi, 

Have you created any watsapp group for 225412 group.
I have filed my EOI on 17/10/2016 with 70 points. Still waiting for the invite.

Balvinder Singh
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Good Morning.

I'm on the 1st stage of my application which is the skills assessment and hoping to have a positive result. Just want to ask because I noticed all of you are offshore applicants which makes me different because I am currently in NSW holding a student visa. Under SA 190 or 489 provisions, it was stated there that you must live in the state to become eligible. Since I cannot afford to relocate my family I will hopefully apply for NSW under stream 2 and try my luck. As of now, I have 70 pts excluding the state sponsorship points which will total to 75 points. Do you think I have a chance to be invited in NSW? What do you suggest? If ever I will relocate and stay in SA for awhile then apply so 10 points will be added to my score and I will eligible under high points which is 80. Or will I take my chances under stream 2?

I appreciate to all those who will share their suggestions and advices. Hope to hear from you the soonest.

Thank you very much.

Regards,
Marcial


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Marcial99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> ...




Hi Marcial 

Stay positive it's good
But just want to inform you that 
There are already 4 candidates within their group
Who are waiting for NSW Stream 2 invite
With 75+5 points including me

I got SA 489 visa grant at 70+ 10
But after receiving the grant I also have added 5 points due to work experience 

It is quite possible that when stream 2 invite come
They may invite 80 pointers and 75 pointers together 

So if you are not In a hurry then wait for stream 2
If it's desperation is building too much( like it happened with me)
Go for SA 489!!!
All the best 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Marcial
> 
> Stay positive it's good
> But just want to inform you that
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement Yogi, I appreciate it. As for the moment I still have a valid visa (student) until 2019 so I might take my chances for the stream 2. As much as I want to go to SA soon so I can be eligible to apply but I cannot afford to relocate and start all over again. My wife and I have a permanent job and my 3 yr old son has just recently started his childcare education. Desperate? Hmmm not that much for now hehe I will just make use of my time or can even improve my points further. 

By the way, when do you suggest should I lodge my EOI if granting I will have a positive result from my skill assessment? New fiscal year in July? 

Thanks in advance and more power!

Regards,
Marcial


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Marcial99 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Yogi, I appreciate it. As for the moment I still have a valid visa (student) until 2019 so I might take my chances for the stream 2. As much as I want to go to SA soon so I can be eligible to apply but I cannot afford to relocate and start all over again. My wife and I have a permanent job and my 3 yr old son has just recently started his childcare education. Desperate? Hmmm not that much for now hehe I will just make use of my time or can even improve my points further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A bit curious to know one thing
How is your code 225412
On student visa 

Do you mind sharing where you currently working and for how long


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> A bit curious to know one thing
> How is your code 225412
> On student visa
> 
> ...


I am currently holding a student visa subclass 572 studying certificate 4 in disability and I am working here at an aged care facility not as Sales Rep because they don't hire a student and must work full-time or no work limitations. I am a Pharmaceutical Sales Representative back home with 12 years of experience and when I knew about general skilled migration (which my previous agent in the Philippines didn't tell me and who has no idea because all she knew was that that easiest to migrate to Australia is thru student visa), I consulted a migration agent here in Sydney and have my qualifications assessed. As the pass mark for skilled, he said that I am qualified to apply but the ANZSCO code 225412 is just open to SA under high points and you need to live there to be eligible. 

I have researched a lot of blogs and I came up with this forum about NSW stream 2 which is very helpful. Frankly speaking, I have even read your posts before and followed you for sometime and other applicants under the same code. Then I did some studying and secured all the requirements needed for the lodgement of my skills assessment under Vetassess and hoping to have a positive result soon. Below are my points details without the skills assessment result.

Age: 25 points 

English: 10 pts ( but I will take PTE on 28/2 and hopefully increase it to 20)

Education: 15 points

Experience: 15 points (if positive and hopefully full 12 years approved and not reduced up to 10 years)

Partner skills: 5 points

SS 190 NSW + 5 points total of 75 points
489 SA + 10 points total of 80 points

What do you think are my chances Yogi? :bounce:

Thanks.

Regards,
Marcial


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Yogi,

All the best for Adelaide . Once you settle please do share your experience particularly with the job search under 225412.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> sure BONY!


Hi Yogi,

All the best for Adelaide . Once you settle please do share your experience particularly with the job search under 225412.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi,

Has anbody got lucky with regards to invitation from SA or the final Grant for Subclass 190 from DIBP under Anzsco 225412. Please do .


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anbody got lucky with regards to invitation from SA or the final Grant for Subclass 190 from DIBP under Anzsco 225412. Please do .


Ya. One of my friend just received grant for SA 190.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

deepak225412 said:


> Ya. One of my friend just received grant for SA 190.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Deepak,

If possible can you please share your friend's timeline .

Thanks.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I have finally received my grant on 16th of February 2017.

Kindly refer to my signature for milestones.

My best wishes to everyone on this forum.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow great congratulations and all the best . Please share time line as view is in mobile


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

bony said:


> Wow great congratulations and all the best . Please share time line as view is in mobile


My Timeline

ANZSCO Code- 225412
PTE: Overall score 87
VETASSESS Result - 29th October 2015
Nomination Received from - South Australia
Subclass 190 VISA Lodged: 18th December 2016
Meds & PCC - 2nd January 2017
1st CO contact - (Multiple name verification ): 12th January 2017 (Submitted on 17th Jan 2016)

Case Allocated to - GSM Adelaide Team
VISA GRANT : 16th February 2017
Reply With Quote


----------



## Marcial99 (Nov 12, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally received my grant on 16th of February 2017.
> 
> ...



Congrats Mate! Good things happen to those who wait.  Best of luck on your journey.

By the way, can you share your points breakdown?

Thanks.

Regards,
Marcial


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hu friends , 
seems the end of road for the 225411/12 code or any chacne of being in the list.


----------

